# SD card reader COMPATIBILI.

## Kernel78

Ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di una vostra consulenza.

La compagna di mio fratello (sul cui portatile ho installato linux) mi ha chiesto di procurarle un card reader ma vista la mia ignoranza in materia sono un po' nei casini.

Ho provato a cercare un po' sul forum e con google ma l'unico risultato che ho ottenuto è stato di confondermi le idee ancora di più  :Crying or Very sad: 

Non è che sapreste indicarmi un card reader SD (va benissimo anche uno di quelli 99 in 1  :Laughing:  ) che funzioni "out of the box" ?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di una vostra consulenza.
> 
> La compagna di mio fratello (sul cui portatile ho installato linux) mi ha chiesto di procurarle un card reader ma vista la mia ignoranza in materia sono un po' nei casini.
> 
> Ho provato a cercare un po' sul forum e con google ma l'unico risultato che ho ottenuto è stato di confondermi le idee ancora di più 
> ...

 

Beh, non so se possa esserti d'aiuto, ma io ne ho provato uno in dotazione con una macchina fotografica HP ed ha funzionato senza alcun problema (era di marca ignota...)... ho sempre dato per scontato che fossero dispositivi "stupidi" che tramutassero semplicemente le carte in usb-drive...

Di + non saprei dirti...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non è che sapreste indicarmi un card reader SD (va benissimo anche uno di quelli 99 in 1  ) che funzioni "out of the box" ?

 

Io ho un 2^16 in 1 e non mi ha dato grossi problemi... lo attacco e udev mi crea 4 entry tipo /dev/sdX.

Forse l'unica cosa un pò antipatica é che non ho trovato il modo per fargli creare un device (anche) quando inserisco la card e non solo quando attacco la scatoletta.

Se non ricordo male é un magnex o maxell (quelli quadrati bianchi con il cerchio e le lucine colorate...)

----------

## federico

Quello che ho io non va neanche se piangi in cinese, e' un "Tucano"

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quello che ho io non va neanche se piangi in cinese, e' un "Tucano"

 

Più che un "tucano" direi che è un "bidone"  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Fino ad ora non ne ho trovato nessuno che desse problemi (però sotto wizozz li ho eccome, accidenti a chi si inventa certi pseudo driver del piffero) e li ho sempre visti tutti attraverso il mass storage usb ma vedo con piacere che le eccezioni esistono anche nelle cose più semplici.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Fino ad ora non ne ho trovato nessuno che desse problemi (però sotto wizozz li ho eccome, accidenti a chi si inventa certi pseudo driver del piffero) e li ho sempre visti tutti attraverso il mass storage usb ma vedo con piacere che le eccezioni esistono anche nelle cose più semplici.

 

Già, non mi aspettavo neanche io problemi con questi "cosi" (chiamarli dispositivi o quant'altro sarebbe offensivo per quelli veri   :Wink:  )

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Quello che ho io non va neanche se piangi in cinese, e' un "Tucano" 
> 
> Più che un "tucano" direi che è un "bidone" 

 

Mitico  :Smile: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho comprato oggi http://www.magnex.it/prodotti/card_readers/fmrs561/fmrs561.htm , legge 8 tipi di card ed è compatibilissimo ed anche economico (10,92€)

----------

## bandreabis

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> ho comprato oggi http://www.magnex.it/prodotti/card_readers/fmrs561/fmrs561.htm , legge 8 tipi di card ed è compatibilissimo ed anche economico (10,92€)

 

FICATA!!!   :Very Happy: 

Peccato per le SIM.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> ho comprato oggi http://www.magnex.it/prodotti/card_readers/fmrs561/fmrs561.htm , legge 8 tipi di card ed è compatibilissimo ed anche economico (10,92€)

 

oh, grazie mille, proprio quello che cercavo  :Wink: 

/EDIT: tu dici che legge 8 tipi di card ma sul link leggo "Legge 56 tipi di schede, ed anche le SIM Card senza adattatori !"  :Shocked: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

è vero, ma il formato "fisico" delle card che vanno negli slot è 8

che poi per ogni forma di card ce ne siano magari 7 diverse (7x8=56) e ci troviamo  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

Sono riuscito a trovare quel card reader ma ho già organizzato la gita a Lourdes ... non mi va  :Crying or Very sad: 

Lo collego (con la SD inserita o meno non cambia nulla) e in dmesg vedo

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Myson    CS8819A2-114  0  1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

ho provato con due SD diverse e non cambia nulla ...

suggerimenti ?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

 

fdisk /dev/sdc cosa riporta?

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0 
> 
> fdisk /dev/sdc cosa riporta?

 

sdc è uno dei miei dischi  :Wink: 

```
sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk 
```

cmq

```
# fdisk /dev/sdd

Impossibile aprire /dev/sdd
```

  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Benvenuto nel club:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Forse l'unica cosa un pò antipatica é che non ho trovato il modo per fargli creare un device (anche) quando inserisco la card e non solo quando attacco la scatoletta. 

 

La mia versione di quel coso mi crea non uno ma 4 dispositivi sdX, uno per ogni ingresso. Prova a cercare con "fdisk -l /dev/sd[defg]" il tuo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Benvenuto nel club:
> 
>  *randomaze wrote:*   Forse l'unica cosa un pò antipatica é che non ho trovato il modo per fargli creare un device (anche) quando inserisco la card e non solo quando attacco la scatoletta.  
> 
> La mia versione di quel coso mi crea non uno ma 4 dispositivi sdX, uno per ogni ingresso. Prova a cercare con "fdisk -l /dev/sd[defg]" il tuo.

 

Buono a sapersi, inizio a pensare che il mio problema con la fotocamera si ripercuota anche su questo aggeggio ...

```
$ ls /dev/sd

sda   sda2  sda4  sdb1  sdb3  sdc   sdc2  sdc4

sda1  sda3  sdb   sdb2  sdb4  sdc1  sdc3  sdd
```

con la SD inserita o meno appare solo sdd (quando scollego il reader allora scompare anche sdd)

Potresti postare cosa ti riporta dmesg quando colleghi il reader e magari anche 

```
zgrep USB /proc/config.gz | grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))'
```

 ?

Grazie mille.

P.S. sd[abc] sono i miei hd ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Potresti postare cosa ti riporta dmesg quando colleghi il reader e magari anche 
> 
> ```
> zgrep USB /proc/config.gz | grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))'
> ```
> ...

 

Brutto segno quello dei device... a me appaiono subito tutti e 4, poi quello della partizione viene messo quando provo fdisk.

Il dmesg lo metto per intero... considera che il mio scatolotto è anche hub usb e bluetooth quindi ci sono un pò di linee di troppo.

```

Dec  1 20:51:30 jeeg usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

Dec  1 20:51:30 jeeg usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  1 20:51:30 jeeg hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

Dec  1 20:51:30 jeeg hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

Dec  1 20:51:30 jeeg usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

Dec  1 20:51:35 jeeg usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  1 20:51:35 jeeg usb 1-1.3: can't set config #1, error -32

Dec  1 20:51:35 jeeg usb 1-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

Dec  1 20:51:36 jeeg usb 1-1.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec  1 20:51:36 jeeg scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec  1 20:51:36 jeeg usb-storage: device found at 9

Dec  1 20:51:36 jeeg usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg scsi 1:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg scsi 1:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:2: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg scsi 1:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:3: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg sd 1:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Dec  1 20:51:41 jeeg usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Ti posto la conf del vecchio kernel, con cui funzionava tutto (l'ultimo lo ho fatto con genkernel e ci sono due pagine di roba... che puoi riprodurre facilmente  :Wink: !)

```
 zgrep USB /usr/src/linux-2.6.20/.config | grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))'

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m
```

----------

## djinnZ

prova con USB_LIBUSUAL=y (e nel dubbio abilita anche gli altri supporti).

sicuro che non c'è BLK_DEV_UB=y/m ?

In ogni caso lo strano è che lo assegna come sg* invece di di sd* (e se non erro è un messaggio di udev quello)

Anche CONFIG_STANDALONE=n potrebbe aiutare.

Ma penso più ad un problema di id_hardware che fa credere a udev di avere a che fare con qualcosa che non è un disco.

update_usb_ids è un'altra cosa che potrebbe tornare utile.

Oppure prova a crearti i device "a manina".

----------

## Kernel78

l'ho beccato, il responsabile era

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=n
```

una volta messo a y (ricompilato e riavviato) adesso funziona tutto perfettamente.

Per correttezza segnalo che la soluzione non è farina del mio sacco ma mi sono letto HOWTO Multicard reader.

P.S. mi sono riletto tutta la discussione e ci sono rimasto di cacca a leggere che Tigerwalk ha pagato 10,92 € quello che io (da expert) ho pagato 24 €  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vacca boia, mi venisse la sifilide se rientro da quei ladri skifosi.

----------

## lele_dj

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> l'ho beccato, il responsabile era
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=n
> ```
> ...

 

Ma sei un DIO .... avevo l'identico problema ed ho risolto   :Laughing: 

Grazie

----------

## Kernel78

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   l'ho beccato, il responsabile era
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=n
> ```
> ...

 

Lieto di essere stato utile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

boh: Io ho qui un card reader 9in1 marca hama (come dire nulla) che non ha mai avuto problemi.

Coda

----------

## !equilibrium

se volente andare sul sicuro al 100% c'è solo una marca: Transcend

(supporto ufficiale a linux 2.6)

----------

